# Halp! I'm Stuck!



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

So,
Someone on my island said she'd publish me a book if I'd like. I'm working on writing it but don't know where to go from now.
Here is a summary of what I have so far:
*I sit out and watch the foals and adults as they romp and play.
And now I'm at:
I go to my mum to ask to get a halter....*
What now? What should the character do?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Your mum cannot find the halter? You have to find a way of getting the horses to come to you without one?

Maybe you can't do that for a few days and you build a bond in that time which allows the horses to trust you and come to you?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I like that, Thanks!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

You could be like sad because you need to catch a horse/foal to sell after your mum gives you the halter.


----------

